

Popular versions of 2048 with previews - frostmatthew
http://2048.nerdspace.co/

======
nkuttler
Oh my, maybe we can get of all the 2048 links with this site... Fwiw, the site
performs very badly on my fairly recent small notebook, all those previews are
just too much.

~~~
frade33
fixed.

